# いつ盗難に遭わないとも限らないから



## Pavel Bond

海外旅行では、いつ盗難に遭わないとも限らないから、用心するに越したことはない。
いつ盗難に遭わないとも限らないから - just can't understand the meaning of this part, though understand all the words.


----------



## Contrafibularity

Translated literally, it would mean "because it is not always the case that you don't get pickpocketed anytime," which is a bit wordy.  

In simpler terms, it means "because there's no knowing when you get pickpocketed."


----------



## 森人さん

Because there is no way to know if you will get pickpocketed.


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> ないとも限らない


This is an idiom しないとも限らない.
It means "There is a risk..", "There is a possibility.." In other words, in short, you can say 盗難に遭うかもしれないから.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thanks, have almost understood)). But... いつ here means _one_ (because there's a risk of one pick-pocketing) or _when_ (in this case I don't understand it's role)?


----------



## 森人さん

I read it as when. There is a risk of pickpocketing, but we don't know when it will occur.


----------



## Contrafibularity

I take it as _when_, too, but it is a bit difficult to make logical sense out of the part in question.  

As an alternative, "*いつ*盗難に遭うかわからないから/because you never know *when* you might get pickpocketed" seems much simpler to me.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Do I understand right that both variants (with or without いつ) are possible:
海外旅行では、　　盗難に遭わないとも限らないから、用心するに越したことはない。...because you have a risk to be pick-pocketed, ...
海外旅行では、*いつ*盗難に遭わないとも限らないから、用心するに越したことはない。 ... because "when you have a risk to be pick-pocketed?", ...


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

いつ＝"anytime" in this context 
(At least, I think you may understand its function easily.)

海外旅行では、いつ盗難に遭わないとも限らないから、用心するに越したことはない。

_At overseas traveling, it might be better to be cautious because there is no guarantee that you can avoid being pick-pocketed anytime._


----------



## Pavel Bond

A-a! I always wanted to say いつでも or いつか　instead of this いつ, but I didn't find in the dictionaries such a meaning for it. Only "when", not "anytime" or "sometimes". Now I will know, that it can be used in this meaning, thank you!


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> Do I understand right that both variants (with or without いつ) are possible


Excellent. That いつ is to give emphasis. You can omit it as you did. (I'm not speaking about if it's when or anytime.)


----------



## Pavel Bond

Ok, thanks).


----------

